# Hawaiian Tropic Dupe?



## jenn624 (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm searching for a good Hawaiian Tropic dupe! I've tried one from WSP that was supposed to smell  similar, but it came out smelling more like gingerbread in my CP  :wink: 
My best friend issued me a special request for lotion, soap, and whatever else I can churn out in that scent. 

Anybody have a recommendation?


----------



## LJA (Jun 4, 2009)

Haven't tried these, but here's a couple...


http://www.aromaisle.com/hatrty1.html

http://www.chemistrystore.com/Fragrance ... ropic.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

Here is another one. I haven 't tried it. 
http://bertsheavenscent.com/shop/index. ... cts_id=192


----------



## jenn624 (Jun 5, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks ladies!  8)


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Jun 8, 2009)

I had one once, it was called Hawaiian Suntan, I think it might've been NG.. ??


----------



## honor435 (Jun 9, 2009)

i liked natures garden, although kinda weak, the smell was good.


----------



## jenn624 (Jun 9, 2009)

I went ahead and got the one from Heaven Scent, right out of the bottle it smells a bit too banana-ish, but I'll try it in some products and see if it changes any. If not, on to another version!  :wink:


----------

